# I built it and heres the proof.



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

I am no means a tbh expert.

On the beauty side this one scores A++.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Great looking hive! I love the colors in that cedar.

Matt


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

wow that looks fantastic!


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

The hive looks very well-built. It is a lot of fun to design and build them.

You appear to have used aromatic cedar. That is what is used in blanket boxes and closets because some insects (namely moths) can't stand the smell. It has a really strong aroma. You may have found the secret to keeping out wax moths!

On the other hand, I hope the bees don't mind it... Perhaps others on the site may have used it and can chime in.

Adam


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Very pretty, but aeromatic red cedar is about the last wood I would use for a bee hive. But, maybe you can put some bees in this hive and tell us how the bees responded. We could all learn a thing or two.

"making the bees think that they are working in a hollow tree". Hmm, interesting thought. How will you tell if they do "think" so? Do you think that any other design makes them think tht they aren't working in a hollow tree? What makes you think bees think?


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

:lookout:

it's going there again? Really?


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks Great ! 
I read somewhere recently that red cedar is a good wood for beehives, but you should let it age for a few weeks before installing the bees.

Freshly sawn cedar lumber has the strongest odor. As it ages the scent fades. To renew the fresh scent in a cedar chest or cedar lined closet you can sand the wood and it will release more scent.
Dave


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>It is supposed to be close to a natural hive making the bees think they are working inside a hollow tree.

I've seen bees who voluntarily moved into empty car gas tanks, water heaters, soffits, walls, squirrel boxes, coolers, trash cans, BBQs and composters. I'm not sure the bees care if they are inside a hollow tree or not...


----------



## BaB (Nov 17, 2010)

I sure hope no one here in the forums think I know squat about bees. I have been researching, reading, watching movies and joining just about every association or club I could find so I can tell you something about bees, they fly, there now we all know what I know. I have been asking for months, emailing everyone I thought could answer my questions but have never received one answer about Aromatic Cedar being good or bad for a hive, I'm sure I even asked someplace here in the forums. I found Beesource by accident introduced myself, asked a question, got an answer so then and there I found a home. 
I'm retired and have for years worked with Eastern Red Aromatic Cedar so thought I would bee helping Bees to grow in numbers if I built a hive after seeing a friends hive and enjoying being around it. His one hive is the
Langstroth type, I could have built one of those but read about the KTBH hive and the way the Bees build their comb and really got interested.
Wishing now I hadn't started this, I feel like the Black Sheep of the Bee community, I have emailed over 50 people listed as selling packages and received two reply's one couldn't get over the fact I built a KTBH and no one has said they do packages so I'm still looking.
I think my hive looks ok and if the Bees don't like it, it will still look pretty and I can turn it into a condo for Birds. 
I'm doing this for the Bees, if I get a table spoon of Honey I'll bee happy.
Yes, I think Bees think, I'm sure they have a brain and most all their activities are not a new thoughts but they have to have a brain just to do what they do.
:s


----------



## BaB (Nov 17, 2010)

bigbearomaha said:


> :lookout:
> 
> it's going there again? Really?


I must have missed something. Going where? Really?


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

don't sweat it. just observing the "making things harder than they have to bee" posts.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

FWIW, I built a TBH from red cedar and the bees were fine. They overwintered in it - if there was something inherently wrong with cedar as a hive wood I would expect that they would have absconded over the summer, or died out over the winter.
I think that the reason you can't find much data about cedar as a hive wood is that it is so expensive there are fewer people who have tried it. For me even though it was more expensive than pine I chose it because I thought I wouldn't need to cover it with a paint or a preservative; I was wrong, it expanded along the long sides and cracked the screw holes around the ends. 
However, starting into beekeeping, not knowing if I would like it, cost was a consideration. Even using a relatively expensive wood like cedar was cheaper than buying a hive kit.


----------



## BaB (Nov 17, 2010)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> FWIW, I built a TBH from red cedar and the bees were fine. They overwintered in it - if there was something inherently wrong with cedar as a hive wood I would expect that they would have absconded over the summer, or died out over the winter.
> I think that the reason you can't find much data about cedar as a hive wood is that it is so expensive there are fewer people who have tried it. For me even though it was more expensive than pine I chose it because I thought I wouldn't need to cover it with a paint or a preservative; I was wrong, it expanded along the long sides and cracked the screw holes around the ends.
> However, starting into beekeeping, not knowing if I would like it, cost was a consideration. Even using a relatively expensive wood like cedar was cheaper than buying a hive kit.


Did you check the moisture of the wood first? I try to only use wood with 8% or less moisture. Not sure if you checked my web sites but have built hundreds of items using red cedar and never a problem. My site.
http://thompsonandsonwoodworking.com I also have a Photobucket listed above showing the hive I built.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Nope, I didn't check the moisture. I'm a crude woodworker.


----------



## George Heath (Nov 28, 2010)

Thats one Beautifil hive man!! Great work :thumbsup:
Though i am wondering about the ceader my self... definitly keep us posted.. id like to see how your bees fair...

If the ceader does become an issue you could paint the inside & clear coat the outside... linseed oil or something may work...


----------



## BaB (Nov 17, 2010)

I spent many months reading, researching and asking questions on Aromatic cedar and never got one question answerded. Then I built it and with all the comments I'm getting starting to worry maybe I should have used Pine. I just asked the same question this AM on ASK.com and got some very good news, from all the post I read seems Bees don't care what kind of wood I use so maybe just maybe I didn't s%&@w up. I may not get any Honey Comb this next year but my Bees will not have BO.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

The bees may not mind but I'd bet the honey has a Cedar smell or Flavor 
either way, I think thats the Nicest hive I've seen 

Tom


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

Bab,
This is my first year in beekeeping and I started with one top bar hive. I've since built five more, two of which are made of eastern cedar. I don't have bees in them yet, but I have confidence the bees will accept them as home.

I've spent a whole lot of time reading this forum and have found most people to be helpful. I've realized that you will get several very different answers to the same question. 

And one thing I've noticed for sure is that sqkcrk is always negative.


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> FWIW, I built a TBH from red cedar and the bees were fine. They overwintered in it - if there was something inherently wrong with cedar as a hive wood I would expect that they would have absconded over the summer, or died out over the winter.
> I think that the reason you can't find much data about cedar as a hive wood is that it is so expensive there are fewer people who have tried it. For me even though it was more expensive than pine I chose it because I thought I wouldn't need to cover it with a paint or a preservative; I was wrong, it expanded along the long sides and cracked the screw holes around the ends.
> However, starting into beekeeping, not knowing if I would like it, cost was a consideration. Even using a relatively expensive wood like cedar was cheaper than buying a hive kit.


BaB,
As posted above, I personally believe that once the cedar has "aired out" quite a bit, they will adapt just fine. My .02


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

BaB,
It's a work of art and a labor of love. You have already figured out that by this time next year you will be our resident expert on Red Cedar Hives. Keep us posted. :applause:


----------



## BaB (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm as nervous as a school kid on the first day of school, worried about if it will work and can I do it. Seems the more I read and the more I watch videos the dummer I get on this.
Thanks to all for the compliments, I have always been one that goes a step farther than needs bee, I know the KTBH is supposed to be made as easy as possible but for me this is as easy as I can do it, I refrained from putting in heat, A/C, ceiling fans and TV. My wife always stands beside me no matter what when I start something new but I can tell when she thinks I go to far, she starts making comments like why are you buying two of everything, my answer, I may lose one of my bee brushes or what if my smoker breaks. You just can't get caught short.


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

Let me give you a piece of advice that was given to me by Mr. Dave of Daves bee's. Once you install the package and get 'em off to a good start, LEAVE THEM ALONE! Not saying you shouldn't make a periodic check on them from time to time. I am just telling you that I "personally" have found that by not pestering them every three or four days has allowed them to thrive! At the beginning, I was peeking in on them way too often. Of course you'll have to check for crossed comb, SHB's, and mites but you do not have to crack open the hive as much as I was doing :no:! The best investment I made for my girls was an outdoor plastic chair with a matching plastic stool. The stool holds my coffee in the morning and the chair holds my butt in one place long enough to "learn" my bee's behaviors from outside their hive instead of peering into it all the time! It is very hard to not keeping cracking open the hive because their creations are so astounding but as Dave taught me, every time you break the top bars apart, at least, some of the bee's must stop what they are doing in order to propolize it all over again. When I first began this year, I thought it was gonna' be so much harder than what it really is for me. That is why I started with just one hive. My biggest obstacle that I have faced was keeping the small hive beetle's in check. I wish you all the best and do not hesitate to give me a shout if you have any questions. I am no expert by a long shot but maybe we can get you going on the right foot. That way, you can REALLY be able to enjoy watching those girls be
"Busy as a Bee!" :lpf:


----------



## PeteBridwell (Nov 10, 2010)

Bab, that's a fine looking hive...good job!


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Just for the sake of clarity, there are a bunch of different types of cedar. "Red cedar" could be a few of them. "Aromatic" or "Incense" cedar is a particularly strong-scented one.

From what I understand it's also especially high in the rot-resistant category.

Adam


----------



## BaB (Nov 17, 2010)

Adam Foster Collins said:


> Just for the sake of clarity, there are a bunch of different types of cedar. "Red cedar" could be a few of them. "Aromatic" or "Incense" cedar is a particularly strong-scented one.
> 
> From what I understand it's also especially high in the rot-resistant category.
> 
> Adam


You are correct and many Bee hives are made using Western Red Cedar, I in the past used this for a few items I make in my hobby shop and didn't like the way it weatherd or turned out down the road. I started using Eastern Red Aromatic Cedar and fell in love with all the results about five years ago so now that's all I use for everything. I drive about 6 hours round trip twice a year and buy a truck and trailer load from the saw mill where you get a real 2 1/2 by 4 1/2 board and same for all the other sizes like 1 1/4 by 6 1/4. then I mill them down in my shop to the sizes I need, the chicken farmers around here by all my shavings. I just bought a load of Cedar slab wood I'm going to build a wind block/Habitat fence for my hive/hives. I may never get a Bee to live in my hive but I'll have the prettiest set up on my road. You can see some of my stuff at Thompsonandsonwoodworking.com


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

BaB said:


> ...You can see some of my stuff at Thompsonandsonwoodworking.com


I've seen the site, and you've done a lot of great work there!

Cheers,

Adam


----------

